# Problème écran fou Mini Ipad



## corbendallas (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

je possède dans la famille 2 mini ipad (32 et 64 Go)
Depuis la mise à jour IOS7, celui de mon épouse fonctionne correctement mais celui de mon fils déconne à plein tube 

par moment, aléatoirement d'ailleurs, des fenêtres s'ouvrent toutes seules, il change d'appli, j'ai beau les fermer elles se réouvrent toutes seules :mouais::mouais::mouais:

c'est comme si l'écran détectait des pressions alors qu'on ne le touche pas 

est ce un problème connu, je n'ai rein trouver en cherchant un peu sur le net!

merci de votre aide


----------

